# Anyone bought a mold from Anhoki on Etsy?



## bluevervain (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/30839575/25 ... t=handmade

Has anyone bought a mold from A...line the mold but that would be ok, I think.


----------



## carebear (Apr 14, 2011)

No, but she's on the Dish and I've read a few posts there saying they were nice.  No stampede for them, though, as far as I can tell - so while I'm sure they're fine I don't know that they are stellar.  But the price is good.

I like wooden molds - I sold mine that were like that and miss them.  Lining is frankly, for me, easier than dealing with the "no line" HDPE.  But unfortunately I cannot cut straight to save my life - so with the narrow slots these might just be the ticket.

Post if you buy one - I'm curious.


----------



## eden.bodycare (Apr 22, 2011)

Well this isn't exactly your question, BUT just wanted to pop it to say the soap stamp I bought from Anhoki is AWESOME.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I have! I was pleased. Super fast shipping, quality molds, cheap price. Nothing but good things to say about my experience with this seller.


----------

